# How Will Climate Deniers Respond If 2013 Sets New Heat Records?



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

When you prove that we cause the change in "El Nino" we might....


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

> How Will Climate Deniers Respond If 2013 Sets New Heat Records?


Well I don't know anyone who denies "climate." That said, the folks who disagree with the theory that most climate change is man induced will probably just note that it's a single year out of several years of decline.


----------

